# Only thing round about Howard? His improving offensive game



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> NEW YORK -- The question posed to Dwight Howard sounded a little foolish, even to the reporter asking it.
> 
> "Dwight," I asked Orlando's hulking center, "do you ever think you will be a finesse player?"
> 
> ...


http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/2011/writers/chris_mannix/03/28/dwight.howard/index.html


----------

